# IWB Holster for SP101 2.25"?



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Any recommendations for a leather (no nylon, kydex, etc.) IWB holster for the SP101 with 2.25" barrel (with external hammer)? Would like something with belt straps instead of the metal belt clip. Doesn't have to be tuckable...pics of yours would be nice, too...


----------

